# Pepper Corydoras Bred



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

So I was cleaning the tank and lifted up some driftwood that hadn't moved in a while and started sucking up some bright orange eggs - damn ! Now I know they're alive so I deposit them into a separate jug with an air stone and they hatched 2 days later ! 

Go to feed my main tank that has the adult corys , harlequins rasboras ,ember tetra and 2 baby plecos and I find 7 more babies !! More developed yolk is gone . 

Do I leave them in there ? I don't know what to do with 13 baby pepper corys


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

If your luck runs anything like mine do nothing and they will survive!

Good work breeding them.


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

I wish I could say I had any hand in this . But I think they're just happy fish who like where they live . There's more eggs on the glass already - why do you keep spawning ?!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Cstar_BC said:


> I wish I could say I had any hand in this . But I think they're just happy fish who like where they live . There's more eggs on the glass already - why do you keep spawning ?!


I know this feeling all too well!
I have given away over 40 platy in the last month and I'm working on the next 15 to 20. By that time (oh you know a week or so) I will have 20 more 

at least it's a species people want that you have.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

My corys like to spawn during the rainy season, grow them out and add them to your school! How many adults to you have?


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

2 females , 1 male


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Well this is embarrassing - turns out they are baby plecos - I didn't know I had a male/female and they're only 2-3inches long (I thought they had to be way bigger for sexual maturity)


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

This is by far one of the most entertaining reads of the freshwater tank journals. How large is your tank Cstar, and what are your water parameters? I also like hpP10BII's comment about the rainy season. Aside from mimicking the wet season in the aqaurium with more frequent water changes, softer water, live food, and even flashes of light and higher water levels, I think atmospheric pressure is something we can't really fake in an average home. 

I have a 90 gallon, but because it's a planted tank, I don't think any of my corys or tetras want to spawn in the bright light. Oh well, a bonus if they do.


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

I have a 60gallon cube that I got second hand off Craigslist . It sat empty but with substrate in my garage for a few months but somehow the Malaysian trumpet snails (I think that's what they are) managed to survive - so my tank is infested with them (oh well) 

It is planted , and I have a fancy 300w led (way too much power) to light it . 

Water parameters are - 7.2ph (and I've never tested anything else in the past few months ) 

Now I know - terrible . But if my corys are spawning , and obviously my plecos are too I assume it is stable and happy . 

So far out of the 14 baby plecos - 12 are still alive . I think .


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

fishkeeping 101
if nothing is wrong everything is right 

I have the same mentality (and mylasian trumpet snail problem ) in my planted tank. Everyone breeds and is alive, I am winning.

Good luck with your plecos


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks Mark . 

Always nice to have a low-stress tank that just "thrives"


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Cstar_BC said:


> Thanks Mark .
> 
> Always nice to have a low-stress tank that just "thrives"


Yes, yes it is. I have had my burgeoning reef tank up and running for about a month with stock in it and there isn't a day that goes by I don't want to pull my hair out. Then I turn around....look at my planted and smile


----------

